# Stop bugging me: No device is connected which supports the Audi smartphone interface



## bentwookie (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a 2017 S3 and I only ever use CarPlay. However, it pops the dialog below every time I get in the car. I was never able to get the MMI Connect app to work on my phone. (my name is misspelled, it always dies with some cryptic portal server error, and the app doesn't look all that compelling anyway). 

Audi clearly wants to be closer to the center of my "digital lifestyle". That's not happening anytime soon. In the meantime, anyone know of a way to get the car to:

1) Just quietly show nav (or the main menu) until I plug my phone in
2) Kick over to CarPlay without showing me a bunch of dialogs











Thanks!


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Get out of carplay before you leave the car, it will go back to the last screen you were when you shut it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwookie (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm. I tried that a couple times over the past few days and it still pops up. 

It's probably a minor point of aesthetics, but a bummer nevertheless. One of the things I've enjoyed about Audi's MMI is that it didn't have so many of these needless dialogs and warnings. Repeatedly alerting the driver about a typical situation is something GM would do  . I didn't manage to connect a phone in two seconds? No kidding. If that's the level of detail they think I need, maybe tell me the car is still painted blue and all four wheels are present and accounted for  

Anyway, thanks for enduring my rant.


----------

